# Pyraminx Top First Helper: A tool suggesting good top-first starts



## kentaro24 (Nov 26, 2017)

Hi. I made Pyraminx Top First Helper: http://topfirst.ni-ken.net/

When you face a difficult scramble and you can't find a good starts in inspection, just input the scramble to the tool.
It suggests some good starts for you.


----------

